# Which nails to use on facia boards



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

My Suggestion: 8d Hot Dipped Galvanized ringshanks.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Good choice! suggested from above.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

anything wrong with twist? is there code on this? just curious.... ringshanks are a real bytch to remove if needed down the line.

DM


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Typically, if it's difficult to take apart means it was put together correctly to begin with but if you need to get them out, nail nippers usually do the job.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you mean nip the heads off? whenever i try to pull one, it takes out big chunks on the way! lol

DM


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Not to nip the heads off, but to grab the shank of the nail and pull it out. Something like the Husky sold at HD. 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ipper&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Twist nails are not for framing applications and are better used in securing deck boards. 8D ring shanks will work well for securing the fascia if it isn't too thick. If it is thicker, go with a longer ring shank to get good penetration into the rafter tail.


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys...


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

If you are in Florida use screws, nails (all kinds) glue, straps and wire and put in GPS tracking so that you can find it after the hurricane has passed.


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> If you are in Florida use screws, nails (all kinds) glue, straps and wire and put in GPS tracking so that you can find it after the hurricane has passed.


I'm in Kansas...we get tornadoes here. What brand GPS? :laughing:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

UFoPilot said:


> I'm in Kansas...we get tornadoes here. What brand GPS? :laughing:


Doesn't matter cause it won't be in Kansas anymore Toto! Couldn't resist.:biggrin:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Hurricane schmurricane. You can build a house to resist a hurricane. You cannot build a house to resist a tornado (unless it is solid concrete or an underground bunker). Here in Kansas, we build houses to resist hurricane-force peripheral winds that happen a half-mile away from a tornado. :laughing:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Hurricane schmurricane. You can build a house to resist a hurricane. You cannot build a house to resist a tornado (unless it is solid concrete or an underground bunker). Here in Kansas, we build houses to resist hurricane-force peripheral winds that happen a half-mile away from a tornado. :laughing:


Yea, and hurricanes get all the press.

Tornado's are much more violent and have much higher winds. It is not uncommon to see 200+ mph winds.

Plus you can't plan for a tornado and move to another state till it's over.

The negative pressure is what does on most homes. The positive pressure that comes in at ground level then rushes up towards the negative pressure at the higher levels and taking anything it can with it.

When I was 16 in Minnesota I was coming back from a dance with my buddy. We saw a tornado come right at us. I pulled off the road into a ditch and we crawled under the car. It came within a 100 yards of us and I'm here to tell you, I was scared.

The wind was incredible and the noise was something I will never forget. Once it was gone it was real quiet.

From the information I know now it was a class 1 more than likely. Just a small one. I can't imagine what a big one is like.

Here's a question for you. Why don't codes require a storm shelter for al; homes including and especially modular homes??? I remember when they required tie downs but that just isn't enough from where I sit.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Ya meant those 2 acre tubular kinda silo underground critters out there?
Aint never heard of a tornado hurtin them :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

skymaster said:


> Ya meant those 2 acre tubular kinda silo underground critters out there?
> Aint never heard of a tornado hurtin them :laughing::thumbup:


No matter how big the tornado they won't be gone in a minute man.

Sorry, it's late.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> Here's a question for you. Why don't codes require a storm shelter for al; homes including and especially modular homes??? I remember when they required tie downs but that just isn't enough from where I sit.


Simple answer? Odds. The odds of a tornado actually getting close enough to the house to level it are pretty slim, so I doubt you'll ever see the codes, which are a minimum standard, require it. Inversely, the odds of a home in a coastal region eventually being hit by a hurricane is basically 100%, hence the code requirements. 

Having said that, I'm seeing a lot of new homes being built with masonry and/or steel tornado shelters. Most of the time they're on slab-on-grade homes. They're securely anchored to the slab and have steel doors. They seem to be very popular in retirement communities' duplex and 4-plex units. In single family homes with basements, many (if not most) people choose to utilize the space under their concrete front porch as a safety room accessible from the basement...If you ask me it beats just backfilling it with dirt since you're paying for the foundation walls anyway.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Simple answer? Odds. The odds of a tornado actually getting close enough to the house to level it are pretty slim, so I doubt you'll ever see the codes, which are a minimum standard, require it. Inversely, the odds of a home in a coastal region eventually being hit by a hurricane is basically 100%, hence the code requirements.
> 
> Having said that, I'm seeing a lot of new homes being built with masonry and/or steel tornado shelters. Most of the time they're on slab-on-grade homes. They're securely anchored to the slab and have steel doors. They seem to be very popular in retirement communities' duplex and 4-plex units. In single family homes with basements, many (if not most) people choose to utilize the space under their concrete front porch as a safety room accessible from the basement...If you ask me it beats just backfilling it with dirt since you're paying for the foundation walls anyway.


Is anyone using that new nail with the thicker shank, larger head and the twisted lower shank? They are now code in Florida and will withstand a 250 mph wind.

Also they have modified the roofs so that it doesn't produce an airfoil with less pressure on top that will pull the roof.

All I can say is that it's about time.

[sarcasm on] Now if they would just put the homes on stilts so they can prepare for global warming and sea level rise. [sarcasm off]


----------

